# Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root sells for $500



## RIBottleguy (Jan 31, 2013)

I've seen a reasonable amount of citron colored Kilmers over the years, and they usually sell for $40-100.  It looks like they are exploding in value.  This one isn't even the larger (more attractive) size.  The key factor is the particularly bold citron color, but still, $500?


Ebay link


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> I've seen a reasonable amount of citron colored Kilmers over the years, and they usually sell for $40-100.  It looks like they are exploding in value.  This one isn't even the larger (more attractive) size.  The key factor is the particularly bold citron color, but still, $500?
> 
> ...


 I know its ridiculous, the buyer will never get value out of that bottle, but then again you should never buy a bottle for its maybe increased value in the future...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder if he bought it just for the simple fact that he liked it? ya never know [] maybe he had $$ to burn.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks irradiated to me. Seller has a bunch of nuked stuff , including what looks like an irradiated White house vinegar.
 People seem to be falling for this stuff more and more.
 I guess when demand outpaces supply, the unscroupulous create supply.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

they even nuked a jojo flask.
 thats sad...
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-C-DISPENSARY-AMETHYST-/121052844152?nma=true&si=oxx%252BteXfb1DgWlMUmxM0PyAC%252FBo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2013)

And here's the large size following close behind.  Different seller and different hue though.  Are you sure these can be irradiated?  I know light citron colored examples exist, but I haven't seen this color from irradiation yet.

Ebay link


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't say about nuking or using high power UV sterilizers and getting that color but there are others ways of altering using dyes and such. 
 Those can be easily scratch tested though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

> And here's the large size following close behind. Different seller and different hue though. Are you sure these can be irradiated? I know light citron colored examples exist, but I haven't seen this color from irradiation yet.
> 
> Ebay link


 
 I dont beleive that bottle isnt nuked. but I think the color has been adjusted to the green a bit too much in the photo. notice evething (even the tree) is a bit too green.  I'd like to see a real photo in sun light.

 The bottle in the original post has that typical brownish hue to it you get from irradiated glass.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

> UV sterilizers


 
 UV wont cause this type of color change. It takes nuclear radiation.  You cant make brown cokes with UV light.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Dr-Kilmers-1-Green-1-Blue-1-embossed-Aqua-All-kidney-shape-instant-collection-/230796083515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bc84c13b

 here is a typical light olive green kilmers.  Rarely they are found with more green. Its normally the later bottles. I expect they were using glass with contamination , probably from off color cullet.


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I remember reading an article years ago written by a person that was at an out door bottle show..he said he was holding a bottle up admiring the nice shade of green it was when he realized the very green trees ..the bottle was actually aqua...

 The small example don't look quite right to me either...almost like a CROWNFORD bottle..JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2013)

its amazing how much a tiny bit of color adjustment will affect a bottle color.
 Here is an original...







 and with a little green enhancement...  its really not fair to shoot a green bottle in front of green grass...


----------

